# "Linuxtastatur"

## cosmophobia

hallo..

sicher kennen viele von euch diese linuxtastaturen.. also mit tux statt dem windowslogo..!? ich hab mir überlegt als gag mir eine solche zu holen, da auch mal eine neue fällig ist..

allerdings hab ich bis jetzt immer nur 2 varianten gesehen.. eine schicke schwarz/silber mit viel zu vielen zusatztasten.. das stört mich definitiv.. und eine einfache graue.. da gefällt mir aber die farbe nicht.. ; )

also die frage: weiss jemand wo man vielleicht eine schwarze tastatur mit tux herbekommt, die ohne sinnlose zusatztasten daherkommt..!? : )

----------

## artbody

wenn das Ding von Cherry ist 

wie die Cherry CyMotion Master Linux

Vergiß es   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Die dazugehörige Saftware tut irgendwo unter Suse 9.1 oder so ähnlich 

vieleicht auch mal ne 10.x keine Ahnung 

aber unter Gentoo warte ich nun schon 2 Jahre.....(und ohne KDE gehts schon gleich gar nicht)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298202-highlight-.html

und eine Email an die Cherry's ergab nur ein "..es tut uns leid, wenn sie mit dem Produkt nicht zufrieden sind...."

CHERRY » /dev/null

die sind zu * und oder sich zu fein einen einfachen daemon zu schreiben.

Ich sehe es damit nur noch als primitiven Werbegag  :Twisted Evil: 

Man kann zwar einige der Tasten mit Funktionen belegen, aber leider nicht den ganzen Umfang an Tasten nutzen

----------

## misterjack

@artbody: pebcak - die cherry-tastatur tut wunderbar unter jedem Linux. Hier eine Anleitung für Gentoo: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Cherry_CyMotion_Master_Linux

----------

## cryptosteve

Jetzt frage ich mich aber doch, was Du von der Cherry-Tastatur erwartest. Ich habe sie seit einigen Jahren im Einsatz und hatte lange Zeit kkeymansystray unter Gentoo kompiliert. Seit einigen Monaten ist das aber nicht mehr erforderlich und die Tastatur funktioniert unter KDE out of the box und alle Tasten tun genau das, was sie sollen.

----------

## cosmophobia

eigentlich interessier ich mich ja für eine tastatur OHNE diesen schnickschnack.. ; )

----------

## misterjack

Also wenn Google nix anderes als die zwei Cherry-Tastaturen ausspuckt, dann wissen die meisten vermutlich auch nicht weiter. Oder wartest auf die Optimus: http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/  :Very Happy:  da kannste dir alles mögliche auf die Tasten zaubern, hat aber auch Zusatztasten.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ohh, Multimediatastatur ohne Zusatztasten ist ganz schlecht, die haben wir gerade nicht im Angebot.  :Smile: 

 Und überhaupt habe ich festgestellt, dass es schlichte Tastaturen immer seltener gibt.

----------

## artbody

(wäre mir neu, daß sich die Software Keyman mit USE=(gnome  -kde -qt*....) kompilieren läßt)

aber sei es drum

instalation exakt wie beschrieben

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Cherry_CyMotion_Master_Linux

```

localhost keyman # /etc/init.d/cherry start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Setting up Cherry Keyboard ...

Setting up Cherry Keyboard CyMotion_Master on PS/2

KDSETKEYCODE: Invalid argument

failed to set scancode e5 to keycode 136                                  [ !! ]
```

----------

## cryptosteve

Wie jemand auf die Idee kommt, eine Software kompilieren zu wollen, ohne die Dependencies bereitzustellen bzw. bereitstellen zu wollen, ist mir schleierhaft. 

Darüber hinaus hatte ich erwähnt, dass es unter KDE out of the box läuft. Aber auch ohne KDE läßt sich das realisieren, google bringt einen zu einem Eintrag (wars aus dem Ubuntu-Wiki/-forum?), in dem dieser Weg beschrieben wird. Ich habe die Tastatur unter FreeBSD mit linkeakd vollständig implementieren können und auch auf einem anderen BSD eine Realisierung via xmodmap durchgeführt.

kkeymansystray bzw. keyman im allgemeinen ist ein sehr unportables Stück Software, dem stimme ich unbesehen zu.

----------

## artbody

Wie jemand auf die Idee kommt, einen simplen Treiber für ein Keyboard in ein rießen Pack Software zu basteln ist mir persönlich völlig schleierhaft.

Damit will ich sagen, daß ein Daemon ausgereicht hätte. Dafür benötigte Abhängigkeiten wären sicher auch nicht der Rede,

Aber wenn man halb KDEVELOP.. installieren muß ?? wenn ich nur daran denke  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, daß es sich nicht verwenden läßt,

aber ich tippe nun damit schon fast 2 Jahre und jedesmal wenn ich meine fast funktionierende Sondertasten so betrachte und dann noch Lob höre -  :Twisted Evil:  -

Sicher ist, daß sich auch unter enlightenment da einiges einstellen läßt, aber die @ Taste z.B immer noch kein @ auf den Bildschirm zaubert. nein AltGr Q ...

Ich denke es gibt 2 Wege

entweder man bastelt vor sich hin und irgendwie tut sich was, oder man sagt es so laut und deutlich, daß es auch bei Cherry etc mal im Chefbereich ankommt.

Letzteres ist eher meine Art.

Stellt euch einfach vor ihr müßtet JEDES LINUXPROGRAM ähnlich komplex installieren...

vor allem in Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß es sich nur um einen Gerätetreiber handelt.

```

 usr/local/bin/keymand

usr/local/bin/keymand: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

----------

## Carlo

 *artbody wrote:*   

> wenn das Ding von Cherry ist 
> 
> wie die Cherry CyMotion Master Linux
> 
> Vergiß es    
> ...

 

Das Problem ist eher, daß du keine Ahnung hast, wie du dein System zu konfigurieren hast. Zum einen kannst du mittels x11-apps/xev jederzeit die Codes herausfinden und dir selbst die Symbolzuweisungen zurechtzimmern, zum anderen wird deine Tastatur von Xorg unterstützt, wie du mittels grep -A  35 cymotion   /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/inet siehst - und zwar seit knapp 20 Monaten.

----------

## der_flo

ne geschichte nebenbei:

für cherry wird es schwierig, die software und treiber auf den aktuellen stand zu halten. das haben sie nämlich extern von einen prof und ein paar studenten entwickeln lassen, die hochschule ist mir grad entfallen. (die haben linux-knowhow also zugekauft.) gepflegt wird das nicht mehr recht, weil die idr. nur windoze-treiber und software entwickeln. jetzt mit vista haben die wahrscheinlich eh alle hände voll zu tun.

ich weiß das, weil ich mich bei denen mal für ein praktikum beworben habe und wir auch über die linux-software gesprochen haben. (ich hätte da was ganz anderes gemacht, musste aber letztendlich absagen.)

abgesehen davon: findet ihr die cherry-tastaturen wirklich gut? ich traus mich ja fast nicht schreiben, aber ich hab so ein "microsoft natural ergonomic keyboard 4000", weils ja sonst quasi keine keyboards mit geteilten tastenfeld gibt.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## hoschi

Man braeuchte in Xorg doch nur drei Profile: 101 Tasten fuer US, 102 fuer DE und 80 oder so fuer Laptops ohne Keypad.

Zusatztasten auf einer Tastatur sind eine Ausgeburt des Teufels und kommen direkt aus Redmond! Mit 101 (IBM-Standard) Tasten kann man wirklich mehr machen als noetig, ich versteh ja nicht mal warum die Mauese immer mehr Tasten bekommen. Brauchen tut diese Zusatztasten kein Mensch, ausserdem nutzt sowieso jeder lieber Tastenkombinationen.

Ohnehin ist die Maus irgendwie eine Fehlentwicklung, wer schon mal ein Thinkpad in der Hand hatte weiss was ich meine: Hail to the Trackpoint und dem Leben OHNE Windowstaste, sowas nenne ich IBM-Kompatibel!

Ich meine FPS oder CAD ohne Maus waere die Hoelle, aber zum Arbeiten ist eine Maus totaler Mist im Vergleich zum Trackpoint. Mit dem Trackpoint muss man nie wieder die Hand von der Tastatur nehmen  :Smile: 

Ach ja, Tastaturempfehlung?

Von Cherry bin ich schon mal boese entauescht worden, lockere Tasten und schlechte Aufdruck, nicht gerade "Made in Germany". Dagegen gibt es jetzt eine laptopartige Tastatur von Cherry, also mit flachen Tasten, die hat "nur" drei Zusatztasten und gibt in Schwarz und Weiss und die Qualitaet passt auch  :Smile: 

Wuerde ich daher empfehlen.

----------

## Necoro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ohnehin ist die Maus irgendwie eine Fehlentwicklung, wer schon mal ein Thinkpad in der Hand hatte weiss was ich meine: Hail to the Trackpoint und dem Leben OHNE Windowstaste, sowas nenne ich IBM-Kompatibel!

 

Trackpoint suckt --- ich bau meinen immer aus  :Wink:  ... *Hail to the Touchpad*

----------

## Inte

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> also die frage: weiss jemand wo man vielleicht eine schwarze tastatur mit tux herbekommt, die ohne sinnlose zusatztasten daherkommt..!? : )

  *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> eigentlich interessier ich mich ja für eine tastatur OHNE diesen schnickschnack.. ; )

 

1. Einen Tux kann ich nicht bieten, aber die hier: IBM SpaceSaver mit Trackpoint (IBM details).

Die gibt es bei ebay ab und zu für 50€ und wenn Du noch 20€ drauflegst ist es die USB-Version mit eingebautem HUB.

2. Andererseits würde ich einfach mal bei Nachbarn/Freunden schauen. Ich hab hier eine uralte Cherry G80-1000 / 20 linear mit AT->PS/2-Adapter im Einsatz und die funktioniert trotz zahlreicher Unfälle immer noch tadellos.

3. Oder Du schaust mal hier vorbei: http://www.pckeyboard.com/

Unicomp hat von Lexmark das Patent für die Innereien des altbewährten IBM Model M gekauft und stellt jetzt Tastaturen mit gleicher Technik in neuem Gewand her.

----------

## misterjack

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Problem ist eher, daß du keine Ahnung hast, wie du dein System zu konfigurieren hast. Zum einen kannst du mittels x11-apps/xev jederzeit die Codes herausfinden und dir selbst die Symbolzuweisungen zurechtzimmern, zum anderen wird deine Tastatur von Xorg unterstützt, wie du mittels grep -A  35 cymotion   /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/inet siehst - und zwar seit knapp 20 Monaten.

 

Da hätte mal jemand das Wiki aktualisieren können, habs jetzt selber getan: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Cherry_CyMotion_Master_Linux

Habe diese Tastatur nicht mehr im Einsatz, da ich auf US-Layout gewechselt bin seit einiger Zeit  :Smile: 

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  usr/local/bin/keymand
> ...

 

```
eix libstdc
```

Also darauf sollte man schon kommen, wenn man Gentoo benutzt. Irgendwie degradierst du dich und deinen Paranoia-Thread. Such erstmal bei dir nach Fehlern, bevor du auf andere rumhackst.

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber die @ Taste z.B immer noch kein @ auf den Bildschirm zaubert. nein AltGr Q ...
> 
> Ich denke es gibt 2 Wege
> ...

 

Hier sieht man ganz deutlich, dass du andere für dein Unvermögen verantwortlich machst. Tastenbelegungen sind keine Treibersache. Die Lösung dieses Problems ist mittels XmodMap folgendes zu setzen, damit die @-Taste (bzw. rechte Windows-Taste) tut:

```
keycode 116 = at
```

Edith meint: So, habe meine CyMotion Master Linux mal wieder rausgekramt, angeschlossen, xev angehauen und siehe, für jede Taste gibts ne Rückmeldung. Ohne, dass ich irgendwas einrichten musste.

@Hoschi: Ja früher war alles besser. Ich will die Zusatztasten nicht missen, vor allem die Steuerung des Mediaplayers. Dazu brauche ich mir keine komplizierten Tastenkombinationen merken.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Zusatztasten auf einer Tastatur sind eine Ausgeburt des Teufels und kommen direkt aus Redmond! Mit 101 (IBM-Standard) Tasten kann man wirklich mehr machen als noetig, ich versteh ja nicht mal warum die Mauese immer mehr Tasten bekommen. Brauchen tut diese Zusatztasten kein Mensch, ausserdem nutzt sowieso jeder lieber Tastenkombinationen.

 

Wie, du brauchst soo viele Tasten?   :Very Happy: 

Ich finde es gibt so einige Tasten, auf die man durchaus verzichten könnte. Wenn ich in einem Laden bin schaue ich mich immer mal wieder um, ob ich nicht eine schicke Tastatur ohne Nummernblock finde, aber bisher erfolglos.

WENN ich denn mal eine Tastatur sehe, die keinen Nummernblock hat, dann sind das meist als "Laptop-Tastatur" betitelte Geräte, die auch in etwa aussehen wie Tastaturen auf dem Laptop. Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso sich jemand am Laptop eine zusätzliche Tatstatur anschließen sollte, die sich kaum von der bereits eingebauten unterscheidet...   :Question: 

----------

## hoschi

@TheSmallOne:

Diesen Vorschlag bringt jedes Jahr, irgend jemand in jedem Forum und jedes mal faellt Spielel-Online darauf rein: Die Antwort lautet Nein!

Wer mit Zahlen arbeitet, und das tun viele Menschen am Computer, kann auf den Ziffernblock nicht verzichten. Ich bin Banker und ich brauche den Ziffernblock. Wider erwarten fehlt mit der Ziffernblock beim Spielen von QuakeWars und Counter-Strike fast noch mehr, den im Zifferblock lassen sich Script und Buyscripts wunderbar ablegen.

Genauso wie die Hochstelltaste, Fortranprogrammierer wuerden dich Lynchen...

Es gibt eine einzige mir bekannte Taste auf dem IBM-Standardlayout die fast, aber nur fast, niemand braucht "Rollen". Kann man glaube ich in Tabellenkalkulationen als einen Art Anker verwenden. Aber mal ehrlich, wuerde man Anfangen Standardtasten zu entfernen wuerde wahrscheinlich irgend eine boesartige Geheimorganisation aus Redmond oder Cuppertino die Return/Enter-Taste entfernen um die Linux-User auf ihren Shell bewegungsunfaehig zu machen oder sowas teuflisches   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cosmophobia

@inte

nuja.. meine alte tuts ja auch noch.. ist nur halt recht "abgegrabbelt".. und so dreckig, ich bräucht wahrscheinlich ne woche zum putzen.. ; )

und ich hätt schon gern was schickeres, als dieses standardgrau.. aber mit tux.. ; )

ich mein.. die alte geht ja noch.. solang ich nix find, was mir komplett gefällt kann ich auch bei der bleiben..

gibts nicht vielleicht n kit für ne gute tastatur womit man die windowstasten gegen tuxtasten austauschen kann..!?

----------

## Gibheer

Ihr wollt sowas mit den Augen aus KDE, gebt es zu!

edith sagt: es gibt auch welche zum aufkleben.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wer mit Zahlen arbeitet, und das tun viele Menschen am Computer, kann auf den Ziffernblock nicht verzichten. Ich bin Banker und ich brauche den Ziffernblock. Wider erwarten fehlt mit der Ziffernblock beim Spielen von QuakeWars und Counter-Strike fast noch mehr, den im Zifferblock lassen sich Script und Buyscripts wunderbar ablegen.

 

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass man nur noch solche Tastaturen verkaufen sollte!

Aber ich finde, dass die Tastaturen ohne Nummernblock (ich brauche ihn nunmal nicht) im Handel viel zu kurz kommen. Wie gesagt: Ich habe bisher hier in Deutschland noch nie eine ordentliche Tatstatur ohne Nummernblock in irgendwelchen Läden gesehen.

Wenn ich mich da an meinen Besuch in Japan erinnere, da gab es die Dinger in jedem zweiten Laden. Aber da fand man auch immer eine riesige Auswahl an Fremdsprachlichen Tastaturen. Hierzulande gibt es immer bloß deutsche und evtl. mal englische Tastaturen.

Davon abgesehen: Was ich schon sehr häufig gesehen habe sind einzelne Nummernblöcke. Also selbst WENN es nur noch Tastaturen ohne Nummernblöcke gäbe (was ich nicht gefordert habe), dann wäre es immernoch kein Problem, da man sich locker einen Nummernblock zusätzlich besorgen könnte.

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> (was ich nicht gefordert habe)

 

Hast du irgendwie Angst vor mir? Ich bin ja ein schlimmer Open-Source - Nazi, aber bei Tastaturen...obwohl, neuer heiliger Krieg gegen Zusatztasten und fuer den Zifferblock!!!! Trollt sie nieder!!!!1!1!1!!

Wenn es dir so wichtig ist, ich habe hier noch eine QWERTZ-Keyboard aus meinem ThinkPad, ohne Ziffernblock. Ist in einwandfreiem Zustand, da ich hier ein US-Layout eingebaut habe brauche ich das mit DE-Layout nicht mehr. Wie du die Tastatur allerdings an den PS2-Port bekommst weiss ich dann auch nicht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jkoerner

Die einzig wahre Tastatur kommt in einem freundlichen Schwarz daher und ist komplett neutral. Man kann sie für jegliches Layout verwenden, ich tippe mit neo_de.

Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt ändere ich eben das Layout, aufregen muss ich mich nicht mehr über Tastenbelegungen die von anderen Leuten entworfen wurden. Ich bin eben für meinen eigenen Tastenmist verantwortlich   :Twisted Evil: 

Und das zu ändern geht schneller als zu jammern...

----------

## artbody

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *artbody wrote:*   wenn das Ding von Cherry ist 
> 
> wie die Cherry CyMotion Master Linux
> 
> Vergiß es    
> ...

 

Naja ein Insider von kbd  xmodmap... war ich seither nicht...musste ich auch nicht, denn meine früheren Tastaturen waren immer OK.(So wie es sich für so ein Gerät auch gehört)

unter enlightenment hatte ich ein Teil der Tasten belegen können..

jetzt habe ich bis auf ein paar wenige alle in der xmodmap und tut

Wäre das Forenthema

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298202-highlight-.html

nicht gewesen, hätte ich vermutlich nie angefangen die Software weiters compilieren/installieren zu wollen.

Aber sei es drum.

----------

## derFrank

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber ich finde, dass die Tastaturen ohne Nummernblock (ich brauche ihn nunmal nicht) im Handel viel zu kurz kommen. Wie gesagt: Ich habe bisher hier in Deutschland noch nie eine ordentliche Tatstatur ohne Nummernblock in irgendwelchen Läden gesehen.
> 
> 

 

Ich hab mir kürzlich eine cherry g84-4100 besorgt. Kompaktes Layout ohne Nummernblock. Macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck (Qualität/Verarbeitung), gibts auch in schickem schwarz und die Windows-Tasten lassen sich prima mit 'nem Edding überpinseln.

----------

## xraver

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zusatztasten auf einer Tastatur sind eine Ausgeburt des Teufels und kommen direkt aus Redmond! Mit 101 (IBM-Standard) Tasten kann man wirklich mehr machen als noetig, ich versteh ja nicht mal warum die Mauese immer mehr Tasten bekommen. Brauchen tut diese Zusatztasten kein Mensch, ausserdem nutzt sowieso jeder lieber Tastenkombinationen.
> 
> 

 

Blos weil du diverse Tasten nicht brauchst, braucht sie auch kein anderer?

Blödsinn!

Zur Tastatur.... Ich finde es ungemein Praktisch die Lautstärke per Tastendruck verändern zu koennen.

Genauso geht es mir beim bedienen eines Media Players. Besonders wenn man eine VollBildAnwendung  laufen hat.

Zur Maus... Auch hier bin ich z.B über Seitentasten dankbar. Im Normalbetrieb kann ich z.B vor-/zurück blättern, beim Spielen kann ich gleich noch ein par Tasten mehr belegen. Auch ein 4-Wege-Mausrad ist ungemein praktisch. Z.b FPS.

Einige der vielen Knöpfe dienen auch zum umschalten der DPI-Zahl, in meinen Augen praktischer als dieses per Software tun zu müssen - gerade wenn man spielt. Das umschalten der DPI ist in vielen fällen per Hardware.....für Linux hätt ich vileicht erst gar keine Software gefunden.

Das ist kein Teufelszeug aus Redmond, und wenn du bestimmte Features nicht brauchst...dann kauf dir eben eine Tastatur die deinen Ansprüchen genügt. 

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich meine FPS oder CAD ohne Maus waere die Hoelle, aber zum Arbeiten ist eine Maus totaler Mist im Vergleich zum Trackpoint. Mit dem Trackpoint muss man nie wieder die Hand von der Tastatur nehmen 
> 
> 

 

Da mag ich dir Recht geben, aber ein gutes touchpad tut z.B auch sehr gut seinen Dienst.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wuerde ich daher empfehlen.

 

Ah, das klingt schon besser als ein "braucht kein Mensch"  :Wink: 

Zum Thema;

Ich stehe mehr auf flache Tastaturen wie sie in Notebooks zu finden sind.

Das Teil find ich z.b richtig geil.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard/devices/192&cl=de,de

Aber der Preis schreckt ab und bluetooth - ob das gut geht mit Linux?

----------

## artbody

Nun nach einiger Pause hatte ich diese Woche mal wieder etwas Zeit f@r Update und diese Schei\tastatur (Cherry CyMotion Master Linux)

eine Taste kennt xev wirklich nicht (die mit dem kde- K drauf) und sie taucht auch nicht als Meldung in irgendeinem Logfile auf

Nach dem Update gestern fehlen mal wieder  die Umlaute ( []@\ kommt anstatt ) die Tastatur steht aber auf de 

so ein *

Jetzt hab ich mal ne ganz banale Frage

.Xmodmap

```

keycode 234 = XF86Back

keycode 233 = XF86Forward

keycode 232 = XF86Stop

keycode 231 = XF86Refresh

keycode 229 = XF86Search

keycode 230 = XF86Explorer

keycode 178 = XF86HomePage

keycode 236 = XF86Mail

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 162 = XF86AudioPlay

keycode 164 = XF86AudioStop

keycode 144 = XF86AudioPrev

keycode 153 = XF86AudioNext

keycode 204 = XF86Eject

keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute

keycode 129 = XF86AudioMedia

keycode 77 = Num_Lock

keycode 248 = XF86Copy

keycode 192 = XF86Paste

keycode 188 = XF86Cut

keycode 143 = XF86ScrollDown

keycode 220 = XF86ScrollUp

keycode 115 = Super_L

keycode 116 = at
```

Jetzt muesste sich doch auch der Webbrowser mit XF86Back etc navigieren lassen?

Aber irgendwie kommt kein einziger Befehl zu den Programmen?

Im audacious Player gibt es unter Preferences eine Moglichkeit XF86AudioPlay etc einzustelle - tut auch soweit

Heisst das, dass ich f@r alle Linuxprogramme, die z.B. die Copy und Paste Mulimediataste benutzen sollen irgendwo solange googln, suchen, pluginfinden oder weisswas f@r Unternehmungen tun muss um nach Tagen ein paar features mehr zu haben?

Lebt LINUX derart in der Tastensteinzeit, oder ist es nur wieder mal mit ein paar Kleinigkeiten getan, die aber wiederum fast nicht auffindbar oder in den Tiefen des Developmentsystems versteckt sind.  :Shocked:   :Twisted Evil: 

Naja ich bin  nicht gerade der alle-scripte-und-befehle-insider-consolemeister  :Embarassed: 

x^n Stunden f@r in bisschen Funktion der Tastatur.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Multimediatasten

```
nano ~/.xbindkeysrc

Der Syntax ist einfach:

"beep-media-player --play-pause"

      c:234

```

Das waere dann so aehnlich, wie jedem Programm beizubringen, wie ein Mausrad zu behandeln ist.

----------

## artbody

Also die Umlaute äöüß hab ich jetzt wieder @ ist wieder da wo es sein soll

----------

